# Help!! Rectangle insert in arch fireplace



## Flanny (Dec 15, 2017)

Please, I need advice. We purchased a Valor Legend G3. The rep came and measured and said it would fit. We advised him that we wanted a surround that was in the same arch shape as the original wood burning fireplace. We were told that valor didn't make them and so my hubby said he could make something as long as it was just aesthetic. Well, it was installed today, the corners cover much if the brick work of the arch and the surround is actually a functional part of the unit. Without it, the screen is not stable. 
What can I do with this? Even the large surround won't completely cover the arch. And we really wanted to showcase the arch, not cover it up


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2017)

Van you post a pic of he unit as it is installed now?


----------



## Flanny (Dec 16, 2017)

Thanks for replying Daksy. I'm not sure how to post a pic from my phone...any helpful hints?


----------



## webfish (Dec 16, 2017)

What type phone? Usually just hit upload file button in the reply section and it should bring up your phone media as an option. If the pic is already there .


----------



## Flanny (Dec 16, 2017)

DAKSY said:


> Van you post a pic of he unit as it is installed now?


----------



## DAKSY (Dec 16, 2017)

Your husband will have to make something that fastens in the identical manner as the front that is on there now, so the screen stays in place, IF he can. I would make sure it is LARGER than the opening & then cut it back to the arched configuration. Heat & Glo used to make a "cuttable" front for their inserts. Not sure if they still offer one. If they do, maybe your husband can take a look at one of them to see how it needs to be done.


----------



## Millbilly (Dec 17, 2017)

Kind of late, but best way to showcase an arch IMO is not to put an insert in it.  Freestanding stoves look great in that application.


----------



## ACDKali (Feb 10, 2018)

That’s a tough arch to full fill.  I would have a metal shop bend something up and purchase a surround that has the brackets on it.  From there make a template of your arch and let them do there magic


----------

